# Have have ever been here!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There I been have never.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

are you not... are you not sue... are you sure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH Im a a...... WHat?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Take me drunk I'm home......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We could go on for ages like this! Boy was he pissed!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I laughed at the old guy going on about the peppermint patty.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't really listen to it I was to busy laughing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I caught it on the third time LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I got it now! Did you hear the drunk guy talking about the cat while on the floor!?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Comere kitty.. Im gonna milk you mmmkay... hahahahahaha I think thats one of the funniest things Ive ever seen!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Do him a favor and call a cop! That, my freinds, is almost scary. I have nothing against people drinking, but when you're wasted like this, you're courting death.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not wrong Jim it is scary but I guess it up to him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah he seems close to alcohol poisoning drunk. I laughed but it ain't funny really..... well maybe a little. He couldn't get up off the floor but he wasn't letting go of that beer to save his life.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

More beer...If I was ever that bad, I do not remember.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The guys that did that video added all of the audio. Still funny stuff. I try to get that way from time to time, but haven't been successful yet (as far as I know). I know the tape hasn't surfaced yet if I have.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Their audio on that was HILARIOUS! I posted a link to it on my facebook and all my family is getting a kick out of it too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was pretty close to that way once (that I remember) I ache just remembering it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My stomach is killing me after watching it again !! I know it's wrong, but stupid is as stupid does. Can't help but laugh.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I was pretty close to that way once (that I remember) I ache just remembering it.


Uni years but then at least you had friend around you to help!


----------

